# سوال :: ما هى اسهل طرق توليد الكهربة



## مسعدابوسريع (5 أكتوبر 2009)

ما هى اسهل طرق توليد الكهربة ويمكن ان اصنع ما يلزم فى المنزل وشكران


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 أكتوبر 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157056.html#post1301707

* كهرباءبالمجان من المحرك الكهربي keppe motor *


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157056.html#post1301707


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 أكتوبر 2009)

* انتاج الكهرباء باستخدم دراجة Bicycle Powered Generator

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154149.html

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154149.html


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*=========================

عندي مجموعه من الأسئلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مشرووع ‏(




1 2)


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=153946


============================

طاقة الرياح ... كتب ومواقع !!! Wind Power ‏(



1 2)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=149668


===========================
توليد الكهرباء من الرياح ارجو مساعدة ومناقشة الى د باشراحيل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=150437

==============================*


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 أكتوبر 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154779-2/

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154779-2/
* توليد الكهرباء من الرياح *


----------



## مسعدابوسريع (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكران علة الرد


----------



## بوب المصرى (12 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الاعضاء الكرام المييزين
عندى استفسار عن المولد الذى يعمل بمحرك مغناطيسى للدفع الزاتى
ارجو منكم افادتى بالشرح والمعلومات والرسومات التى تفيد فى تنفيذ
مثل هذا المولد والافاده فى كيفيه تعليه قدرات الخرج للاستفاده ومن حولى 
من هذا المشروع فهل تفضلتم على ومساعدتى فى تنفيذ هذا لمولد
ارجوا من الاعضاء الكرام الافاده
وتفضلوا بقبول شكرى وامتنانى مقدما 
اخيكم
اشرف المصرى


----------

